# Northern Winter Soiree - 3 December in Hebden



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

Following on from here, we've _sort of_ settled on 3 December as the date to meet in Blackpool.  

If you can come along then great, and let us know here. 

The very rough plan is that we'd meet around early afternoon onwards, and hopefully that will cater for everyone including those with children in tow. 

No other plans than that at present, but Throbbing Angel will be our nominated lifeguard in case any of us drunkenly falls into the sea.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll check out train times at some point and see how much of a slog it is from the Toon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

moose Shirl Glitter mauvais Throbbing Angel 5t3IIa sojourner


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll check out train times at some point and see how much of a slog it is from the Toon



Only across the hills - dead easy.   

Anyway, you've already said yes, so you can't back out now - or we'll send Shirl over to forcibly bring you across.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

Fez909 Supine cyberfairy timeforanother friedaweed kalidarkone StoneRoad Espresso


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

Favelado aqua fizzerbird Orang Utan


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Only across the hills - dead easy.
> 
> Anyway, you've already said yes, so you can't back out now - or we'll send Shirl over to forcibly bring you across.


Stop using me as a threat, people will think I'm not a gentlewoman.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Stop using me as a threat, people will think I'm not a gentlewoman.



You're our secret weapon.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Stop using me as a threat, people will think I'm not a gentlewoman.



You're not. Look what you and Fez909 did to me


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2016)

Curious - but don't wanna know 

#shudder


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

The tattoo or the scabs?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2016)

the scabs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> the scabs



Though I wouldn't put it past Shirl to give people drunken tattoos.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2016)

I would usually greet someone with such an injury with "Did you come off you bike?!"


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2016)

Even though its beyond zone 2 - we're considering this. We don't get up north very often. What sort of thing are you planning on doing apart from falling drunkenly into the sea?

Last time I was in Blackpool was for a dirty weekend a lifetime ago.  I danced on the bar at Flamingos wearing long red satin evening gloves as  Bananaramarama were playing live.  Planning anything like that?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 8, 2016)

Blackpool eh? I'm just down the coast in Southport these days.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Even though its beyond zone 2 - we're considering this. We don't get up north very often. What sort of thing are you planning on doing apart from falling drunkenly into the sea?
> 
> Last time I was in Blackpool was for a dirty weekend a lifetime ago.  I danced on the bar at Flamingos wearing long red satin evening gloves as  Bananaramarama were playing live.  Planning anything like that?



I heard a rumour they are...


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You're not. Look what you and Fez909 did to me
> 
> View attachment 92226


It was Fez909 I was just an innocent bystander


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I would usually greet someone with such an injury with "Did you come off you bike?!"



Mine would be 'you've you met Shirl then?'


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mine would be 'have you met Shirl then?'


Do you want people to join us in Blackpool or not?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Do you want people to join us in Blackpool or not?



You're our hard as nails bouncer.


----------



## rich! (Sep 8, 2016)

Four people, Euston to Blackpool out 830 arr 1114, and back 1820 arr 2138 , £176. 3 hours each way. Just sayin.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 9, 2016)

£176 each?!?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You're not. Look what you and Fez909 did to me
> 
> View attachment 92226


Can't believe I'm still getting the blame for this! It was the absence of me that caused it 

Walked around an entire city, over the walls, down roads etc. All good. Then _one _road without my supportive arm and look what happens!!

I'm bringing a harness and lead to Blackpool in case my services are required again.



Of course I'll be bringing contracts and disclaimers for people to sign, to stop my good reputation being dragged through the mud (tarmac?) again


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2016)

Glitter said:


> £176 each?!?


Split, although I couldn't get those prices.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2016)

Nah, can't make that date sorry - you're all deprived of my marvellously witty and intelligent (drunk) company I'm afraid


----------



## Glitter (Sep 9, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Split, although I couldn't get those prices.



That's not that bad then. It was almost that to Chester from mine.


----------



## rich! (Sep 9, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Split, although I couldn't get those prices.



It was trainline, and yes, split 4 ways. I think there might be an optimum week to buy the tickets on for ideal cheapness... and the big advantage is everyone *has* to travel back on the same train, making it less likely that we'll leave a drunk urb in a corner somewhere


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2016)

rich! said:


> and the big advantage is everyone *has* to travel back on the same train, making it less likely that we'll leave a drunk urb in a corner somewhere


Depends who they are as to how big an advantage


----------



## rich! (Sep 9, 2016)

Actually, it was me failing to look at the box on the right. 176 each way 

Once the cheaper tickets kick in the return is 242 (e.g. for any weekend in November it seems).


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, that's what I got when I looked.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2016)

tangerinedream have you seen this sordid affair and/or are you banned from the 'Pool by some newfangled byelaw?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 10, 2016)

rich! said:


> Actually, it was me failing to look at the box on the right. 176 each way
> 
> Once the cheaper tickets kick in the return is 242 (e.g. for any weekend in November it seems).



Oh that sucks 

You might find you can get the cheap advance bookings to Leeds or Manchester. There's a direct train from both of those to Blackpool North.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 10, 2016)

mauvais said:


> tangerinedream have you seen this sordid affair and/or are you banned from the 'Pool by some newfangled byelaw?



I wish. I'll check my busy social schedule. A half a mild in the North Euston is my ideal scenario.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 20, 2016)

rich! said:


> It was trainline, and yes, split 4 ways. I think there might be an optimum week to buy the tickets on for ideal cheapness... and the big advantage is everyone *has* to travel back on the same train, making it less likely that we'll leave a drunk urb in a corner somewhere


My local station always beat trainline prices when I go to buy tickets. It's worth you going to your nearest station to get a better deal


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2016)

Favelado - I don't know if you've seen this new thread. You in sunny Blackpool around this time or miserable, cold depressing Madrid?


----------



## Favelado (Sep 20, 2016)

Ill be in Madrid. Ooooooooooh. Urban in Blackpool and I miss it? Heartbreaking. Ill help out with tips though. Im gutted.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2016)

Dovydaitis - here you go.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Oh that sucks
> 
> You might find you can get the cheap advance bookings to Leeds or Manchester. There's a direct train from both of those to Blackpool North.


There are always a few £14.90 singles available to Leeds (and maybe Manc too?) 

Glitter - apparently there is a direct train from Halifax too. I'd assumed we'd have to change in Manc but apparently not.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 4, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> There are always a few £14.90 singles available to Leeds (and maybe Manc too?)
> 
> Glitter - apparently there is a direct train from Halifax too. I'd assumed we'd have to change in Manc but apparently not.



Yeah it goes through Sowerby Bridge *dances*

Although I'm pretty certain I'm supposed to be in Leicester that weekend


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Yeah it goes through Sowerby Bridge *dances*
> 
> Although I'm pretty certain I'm supposed to be in Leicester that weekend


Boo! Double check!!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 4, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I'm in



How much is the train?

Or is it cheaper to get the coach.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 4, 2016)

There's a cheap train that runs from London to Halifax. I think it's run by grand central or something, anyway it's really cheap but you can't book, it's like a bus and you get on. You can then go direct from Halifax by train to Blackpool. You can also go direct leeds to Blackpool.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Yeah it goes through Sowerby Bridge *dances*
> 
> Although I'm pretty certain I'm supposed to be in Leicester that weekend


Can't you please come? It won't be the same without you falling down or making people think that you've peed yourself on the train


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm up for this if the numbers work


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 4, 2016)

Right train is £63 return so pretty much same price/time as Chester. Although I can get megabus for £30 return to Manchester and nab a kip on my mates sofa. Get into manc for about lunchtime so a quick train nip and sorted.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Ill be in Madrid. Ooooooooooh. Urban in Blackpool and I miss it? Heartbreaking. Ill help out with tips though. Im gutted.



We could link you up by skype.  Prop a phone on the table so you can join us, sort of.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm having to pull out of this soiree now  Got an offer of a stand at a christmas market here in Hebden and I can't really afford not to do it. 
You could all come to Hebden instead of course, I'll be done at the market by 4pm


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm having to pull out of this soiree now  Got an offer of a stand at a christmas market here in Hebden and I can't really afford not to do it.
> You could all come to Hebden instead of course, I'll be done at the market by 4pm


Hebden is easier to get too, as well.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm in for Hebden and so is my wife to be


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2016)

What about neonwilderness? Can we ever lure him away from the frozen Far North?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hebden good for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What about neonwilderness? Can we ever lure him away from the frozen Far North?


Hebden is easier to get to than Blackpool (well I assume it is, I haven't actually checked)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Hebden is easier to get to than Blackpool (well I assume it is, I haven't actually checked)


It doesn't look too bad.

Some random times:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2016)

Bought your train tickets yet neonwilderness?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bought your train tickets yet neonwilderness?


Not yet


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Not yet


We all think you should book them now so you're committed to coming along for a drunken day in the wilds of Yorkshire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2016)

For anyone coming along who hasn't met Shirl they could play the mystery shopper from hell at her market stall. See if we can wind her up.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> For anyone coming along who hasn't met Shirl they could play the mystery shopper from hell at her market stall. See if we can wind her up.


You're very bad lad


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You're very bad lad




Don't worry, I'll be on hand with a camera to record you throwing things in a rage at the poor individual.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 19, 2016)

Hebden could win for me too, got people I can stay with in Yorkshire


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 19, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> For anyone coming along who hasn't met Shirl they could play the mystery shopper from hell at her market stall. See if we can wind her up.


I can't do it, Chester she had my coat away. There's a risk I'd be standing there flashing my thrupnies for all to see


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2016)

Dovydaitis said:


> I can't do it, Chester she had my coat away. There's a risk I'd be standing there flashing my thrupnies for all to see


I'm going to hire a clown outfit - Shirl will never know it's me.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 19, 2016)

£9.60 day return form Manchester. Just need to check my mate is ok with me passing out sleeping on her sofa


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone else able to come to Hebden instead of Blackpool on the 3 December? 

moose Glitter Throbbing Angel friendofdorothy hiccup


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2016)

rich! mauvais tangerinedream dialectician


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> hiccup


@hiccupstinydog


----------



## mauvais (Oct 20, 2016)

Good god this is a shambles! I ran a tight ship when I organised one, even if noone came! SHIRL 

Err I can possibly go, I have no idea at this point. Generally we only plan a couple of weeks ahead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2016)

It's always safe to blame Shirl for these things.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2016)

Sorry mauvais  It farmerbarleymow's fault


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Sorry mauvais  It farmerbarleymow's fault


Nice try!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyone else able to come to Hebden instead of Blackpool on the 3 December?
> 
> moose Glitter Throbbing Angel friendofdorothy hiccup



I have no idea at this point in time - will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyone else able to come to Hebden instead of Blackpool on the 3 December?
> 
> moose Glitter Throbbing Angel friendofdorothy hiccup


 Sorry I won't be able to make it to either - but thank you for thinking of me. 
I'd love to come to Hebden sometime, or Blackpool. One day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm in for HB


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 20, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyone else able to come to Hebden instead of Blackpool on the 3 December?
> 
> moose Glitter Throbbing Angel friendofdorothy hiccup


Tag more Notherns 

Orang Utan @5t3lla stethoscope

edit: no idea how the fuck to tag stella. Rubbish name


----------



## hiccup (Oct 20, 2016)

Will check me diary...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Tag more Notherns
> 
> Orang Utan @5t3lla stethoscope
> 
> edit: no idea how the fuck to tag stella. Rubbish name


I just quote one of her posts and copy the username.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 20, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I just quote one of her posts and copy the username.


Typical that you have to go through all that just to tag her. She's so demanding/awkward. Do we really even want 5t3IIa at the Northern meet? She's not even #realnorthernz


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Typical that you have to go through all that just to tag her. She's so demanding/awkward. Do we really even want 5t3IIa at the Northern meet? She's not even #realnorthernz


You're going to get such a slap in December.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Typical that you have to go through all that just to tag her. She's so demanding/awkward. Do we really even want 5t3IIa at the Northern meet? She's not even #realnorthernz


They are capital i's!! 

I am settling in  I called at least three people 'love' yesterday


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Tag more Notherns
> 
> Orang Utan @5t3lla stethoscope
> 
> edit: no idea how the fuck to tag stella. Rubbish name


Not me, too far away for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2016)

Checked my calendar, I can't make the 3rd 

Probably just as well really, that 5t3IIa is a bad influence


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Not me, too far away for me


Hebden is too far?!

It's only 25 miles away!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2016)

Hebden? It says Blackpool up there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2016)

Just read back. Only £7 and trains run late enough. I'm in if I have the funds on the day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Checked my calendar, I can't make the 3rd
> 
> Probably just as well really, that 5t3IIa is a bad influence


  

You'll have to organise something in Newcastle and we'll all travel up there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Hebden? It says Blackpool up there.


It's Shirl's fault. She insisted we change the location because she doesn't want to venture beyond the Hebden Valley of Doom. I can't change the thread title now. 
PS - wise to keep an eye on the weather forecast near the time as it's likely to rain up in the hills. 

aqua - would you mind altering the title to Hebden instead of Blackpool?


----------



## aqua (Oct 21, 2016)

Done. Still can't make it though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2016)

aqua said:


> Done. Still can't make it though.


Ta muchly.


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> rich! mauvais tangerinedream dialectician


I don't get tagged?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 23, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> I don't get tagged?


Sorry, missed you off the list. Will you be able to come to Hebden for this?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You'll have to organise something in Newcastle and we'll all travel up there.


A night in the Big Market?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2016)

Isn't it Bigg Market rather than Big? IE a name rather than an adjective


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 23, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't it Bigg Market rather than Big? IE a name rather than an adjective


Yeah, it's something to do with the crops that were sold there. My phone didn't realise that though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 23, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, it's something to do with the crops that were sold there. My phone didn't realise that though


Did the market specialise in selling freaky giant vegetables, like massive onions and half-ton pumpkins then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did the market specialise in selling freaky giant vegetables, like massive onions and half-ton pumpkins then?


Bigg barley apparently - Bigg Market - Wikipedia


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 23, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Bigg barley apparently - Bigg Market - Wikipedia


That's disappointingly factual.  

I'm tempted to edit the wiki page...


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sorry, missed you off the list. Will you be able to come to Hebden for this?


Probably, not too far, and there was this: Hebden Bridge, Series 7, Mark Steel's in Town - BBC Radio 4

Do we need another thread, seeing as Blackpool seems a bit misleading?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Probably, not too far, and there was this: Hebden Bridge, Series 7, Mark Steel's in Town - BBC Radio 4
> 
> Do we need another thread, seeing as Blackpool seems a bit misleading?


The thread title has been changed


----------



## Shirl (Oct 23, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Probably, not too far, and there was this: Hebden Bridge, Series 7, Mark Steel's in Town - BBC Radio 4
> 
> Do we need another thread, seeing as Blackpool seems a bit misleading?


You can start another thread chuck. I think we need someone else to convince people to come. Tell them that me and barleybabes are really cool and at the heart of cutting edge urban 75.


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You can start another thread chuck. I think we need someone else to convince people to come. tell them that me and barleybabes are really cool and at the heart of cutting edge urban 75. Invite editor too


Me and mauvais are exhausted from organising the Manchester one. Proper tiring it was.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 23, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Me and mauvais are exhausted from organising the Manchester one. Proper tiring it was.


Don't come here sounding like a bloody southern wus. Sort it out  Tell them to come or  they'll be relegated to somewhere awful like the sodding Brixton Forum. Don't forget to invite editor han Tort strange-fish moose lazythursday mango5 and all those southern folk who wish they were northern


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> , han
> 
> Don't come here sounding like a bloody southern wus. Sort it out  Tell them to come or  they'll be relegated to somewhere awful like the sodding Brixton Forum. Don't forget to invite editor han Tort strange-fish moose lazythursday mango5 and all those southern folk who with they were northern


*whispers* timeforanother didn't _sound _very northern when I met him


----------



## Shirl (Oct 23, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> *whispers* timeforanother didn't _sound _very northern when I met him


Really? Is he an interloper? Sort him out!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Really? Is he an interloper? Sort him out!


All these southerns, coming up here, taking advantage of our northern friendliness. Nexit, now!


----------



## timeforanother (Oct 23, 2016)

Told you I was born a cockney, but I have been here 30 years.


----------



## moose (Oct 23, 2016)

I still can't come to this, however many times you change the venue


----------



## mango5 (Oct 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Don't come here sounding like a bloody southern wus. Sort it out  Tell them to come or  they'll be relegated to somewhere awful like the sodding Brixton Forum. Don't forget to invite editor han Tort strange-fish moose lazythursday mango5 and all those southern folk who wish they were northern


Oi! I'm a Londoner not a southerner.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Oi! I'm a Londoner not a southerner.


Londoners are Southerners


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 24, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Oi! I'm a Londoner not a southerner.


Deffo a southerner then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2016)

Londoners are the ultimate Southerners. And I say that as someone who's spent half their life amongst them and who still considers themselves a Londoner in many respects.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Londoners are the ultimate Southerners. And I say that as someone who's spent half their life amongst them and who still considers themselves a Londoner in many respects.


Make's you a Snortherner, I reckon.

Need a word for Southerners living up North?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2016)

21 years in Leeds, 22 years in London - I'm torn


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Don't come here sounding like a bloody southern wus. Sort it out  Tell them to come or  they'll be relegated to somewhere awful like the sodding Brixton Forum. Don't forget to invite editor han Tort strange-fish moose lazythursday mango5 and all those southern folk who wish they were northern


I'd bloody love to come but I'm on tour in Germany. And there' a phrase I didn't expect to be using this late in the game!

I'll definitely try and make one next year - it's been ages since I saw you guys.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd bloody love to come but I'm on tour in Germany. And there' a phrase I didn't expect to be using this late in the game!
> 
> I'll definitely try and make one next year - it's been ages since I saw you guys.


I'm happy that the band's going well but yes, it's been a while!
I hope you can make next year but you never know, you might be mid way through your world tour


----------



## mango5 (Oct 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Londoners are the ultimate Southerners. And I say that as someone who's spent half their life amongst them and who still considers themselves a Londoner in many respects.


I think most Southerners would be as keen to distance themselves from London as most Northerners. You lot lumping us all together....  meh. We're extreme city dwellers. Ludicrous overcrowded echo chamber metrowankers* perhaps.  NOT SOUTHERNERS.  


* ooh new tagline


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2016)

mango5 said:


> I think most Southerners would be as keen to distance themselves from London as most Northerners. You lot lumping us all together....  meh. We're extreme city dwellers. Ludicrous overcrowded echo chamber metrowankers* perhaps.  NOT SOUTHERNERS.
> 
> 
> * ooh new tagline


sorry, but as far as attitude towards the North and in many many other ways, there's no difference between Southerners and Londoners, esp Essex, Kent, Surrey and the other lot of soft southern shandies who make up the counties that surround London


----------



## mango5 (Oct 24, 2016)

Last time I looked, Dorset, Hampshire, Cornwall, Somerset  etc were on the southern side of the north/south divide and by no means would the denizens be happy with the London comparison. As far as I can tell, similar things happen in the North too. The last Northern meet in Chester was considered borderline by some.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 24, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did the market specialise in selling freaky giant vegetables, like massive onions and half-ton pumpkins then?


Geordies are famous for giant veg


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 24, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Last time I looked, Dorset, Hampshire, Cornwall, Somerset  etc were on the southern side of the north/south divide and by no means would the denizens be happy with the London comparison. As far as I can tell, similar things happen in the North too. The last Northern meet in Chester was considered borderline by some.


When I first went down to Dorset on Norman Tebbit's bike I saw a sign above a pub door that said..."No scousers"

The line was drawn then 

It's not where you live it's the fire in your heart


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Last time I looked, Dorset, Hampshire, Cornwall, Somerset  etc were on the southern side of the north/south divide and by no means would the denizens be happy with the London comparison. As far as I can tell, similar things happen in the North too. The last Northern meet in Chester was considered borderline by some.


they're Southwest - a totally different lot of weirdos


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 25, 2016)

Membranes on in Preston on that date... Just saying like


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinedream said:


> Membranes on in Preston on that date... Just saying like


We can't change the venue again just to see some membranes. I'm sure there are plenty of membranes to see in Hebden.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2016)

Snortherners  I met someone from Clapham at work yesterday  "Yeah, I'm keeping my accent too" 

Me & my partner are on for this do  It's added to the BUY TICKETS list, which is getting quite urgent considering winterval is coming up. Can you believe it's November next week??


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2016)

Alas I shall be heading proper north to Glasgow now on this weekend so can't make it. Have fun folks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 8, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Alas I shall be heading proper north to Glasgow now on this weekend so can't make it. Have fun folks


You gone and upset Shirl again, and she's threatening you with a shotgun if you even so much as set foot in her valley?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Alas I shall be heading proper north to Glasgow now on this weekend so can't make it. Have fun folks


What? You fucker  What the fuck is in fucking Glasgow that you can't fucking miss?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> What? You fucker  What the fuck is in fucking Glasgow that you can't fucking miss?


Put. The. Shotgun. Down. Shirl. 

He's just not worth it.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Put. The. Shotgun. Down. Shirl.
> 
> He's just not worth it.


You're right Barleybabes, fuck him. We don't need him.
We have the moon and the stars and each other


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2016)

Shirl said:


> What? You fucker  *What the fuck is in fucking Glasgow that you can't fucking miss*?


A helicopter ride


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> A helicopter ride


Being extradited to Scotland by helicopter to ensure you don't escape? What have you done?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Being extradited to Scotland by helicopter to ensure you don't escape? What have you done?


I think he's just been offered a cheap thrill and is dumping us for something he thinks is better. 
Never mind him Barleybabes, he'll come running when I realises what he's missed. 
Also, if he thinks I'm still going to be Dame of Honour and you're Best Man then he'd better start working on regaining our affections.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I think he's just been offered a cheap thrill and is dumping us for something he thinks is better.
> Never mind him Barleybabes, he'll come running when I realises what he's missed.
> Also, if he thinks I'm still going to be Dame of Honour and you're Best Man then he'd better start working on regaining our affections.



He's a cheap old tart really.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2016)

Fuck off you sad fuckers. It's a work thing and I get to go up in a smellycoptor 

I was a bit pissed off when I realised it clashed with seeing you two and I did try to skive out of it but I get a weekend with the Mrs in Glasgow out of it. I even thought about asking you lot to change the date because you know I miss you both x

The weekend after (9th dec) Narnia is moving in. The last time I saw you two together actually I was telling shirl (well red faced whispering) about us being together in that pub in Spankchester. You've both been pivotal in my new life so you can either stop sulking and come to the housewarming or get your frocks on and be at the wedding   

Please yourselves


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 11, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Fuck off you sad fuckers. It's a work thing and I get to go up in a smellycoptor
> 
> I was a bit pissed off when I realised it clashed with seeing you two and I did try to skive out of it but I get a weekend with the Mrs in Glasgow out of it. I even thought about asking you lot to change the date because you know I miss you both x
> 
> ...


You need to take photos from the helicopter and post them on here.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You need to take photos from the helicopter and post them on here.


I will be intending on doing so. Providing I don't shit me kecks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 11, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> I will be intending on doing so. Providing I don't shit me kecks


You could get some ace photos if you abseiled from the helicopter with the camera set for continuous shooting.


----------



## timeforanother (Nov 14, 2016)

Getting closer now. ASL?

Hebden should be home from home.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Getting closer now. ASL?
> 
> Hebden should be home from home.



It is fairly soon isn't it.  I think Shirl should post up the detailed itinerary so those from outside the valley know where/when, etc.  

Come on Shirl - get yer organising hat on.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm going to be at the craft fair thingy 'til 4pm and I thought you lot were meeting earlier than that. I suggest you meet at the Shoulder of Mutton in the square like we did that other time and you can all start without me. You can decide what time you're rocking up farmerbarleymow but don't go getting lost on the moors again before you get here. 
You can nominate someone to send me text updates so I'll know where to find you (or come and bail you all out)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 14, 2016)

Shall we meet at 1500 and secure a table? Shirl - do they do reservations?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> do they do reservations?



I thought we'd already established, _SHE HAS A SHOTGUN_


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Oi! I'm a Londoner not a southerner.



Anywhere South of Cheadle Hulme is Cockney.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Cheadle Hulme



Is that near Birmingham?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2016)

By the way, I swerved Leicester and dumped my best mate's birthday for this so it'd better be good....


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Is that near Birmingham?



It's in Manchester


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Pretty much



CFY


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 14, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought we'd already established, _SHE HAS A SHOTGUN_


I know, I can hear her cocking it through the privy door


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> set foot in her valley





5t3IIa said:


> I can hear her cocking it



Absolute filth


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I know, I can hear her cocking it through the privy door


Still imprisoned in her outside lav?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Still imprisoned in her outside lav?


You have _toilets_ Up North?!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> You have _toilets_ Up North?!


Wor Shirl does because she's proper posh. The rest of us just shit into a bucket.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I know, I can hear her cocking it through the privy door


That reminds me of stories about glory holes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm going to be at the craft fair thingy 'til 4pm and I thought you lot were meeting earlier than that. I suggest you meet at the Shoulder of Mutton in the square like we did that other time and you can all start without me. You can decide what time you're rocking up farmerbarleymow but don't go getting lost on the moors again before you get here.
> You can nominate someone to send me text updates so I'll know where to find you (or come and bail you all out)


It's your valley so you need to tell us when to arrive. 

Right, what time does everyone else want to get to Hebden?   

And I did *not* get lost on the moors Shirl.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The rest of us just shit into a bucket.



You have _buckets_ Up North?!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2016)

We have pails in Hebden bridge


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2016)

Ooh Hebden.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 14, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> You have _buckets_ Up North?!


I bought mine with me from South London


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That reminds me of stories about glory holes.


Be sure to tell us your stories


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2016)

4hrs and 7 minutes drive. OK thinking about this seriously. Working the day before and got to be back for Sunday night.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2016)

Can anyone recommend me a cheap b&b?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Be sure to tell us your stories


Sadly I don't have any such filthy stories, a clean-livin' country lad like meself. 

But I have heard of darkrooms - don't know whether such sticky sordid things still exist, although nowt would surprise me in Hebden, swingers capital of the UK so I hear.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I bought mine with me from South London


Jewel-encrusted no doubt. A Faberge shit-bucket - nowt but the best for Londoners.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Can anyone recommend me a cheap b&b?


Shirl might know good ones in Hebden. Failing that you'll be able to get a cheap and cheerful hotel room in Manchester if you're happy to get the train to and from Hebden.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl might know good ones in Hebden. Failing that you'll be able to get a cheap and cheerful hotel room in Manchester if you're happy to get the train to and from Hebden.


I'll be driving up if I come. Got a bed in my van, but might be a bit chilly!
Also it would be nice to know I can have a drink and roll into a warm bed.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2016)

And I'll be wanting a full on Sunday Roast before hitting the road home


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm excited now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> And I'll be wanting a full on Sunday Roast before hitting the road home


That'll be Shirl's job - she could cook a banquet for


----------



## Shirl (Nov 15, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That'll be Shirl's job - she could cook a banquet for


Barleybabes, I don't cook  I would live on chippy teas if I had to fend for myself  I don't know of and B&b's but I'll ask around kalidarkone.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 15, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Can anyone recommend me a cheap b&b?


White Lion (In HB) or Robin Hood (Bit further out).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Barleybabes, I don't cook  I would live on chippy teas if I had to fend for myself  I don't know of and B&b's but I'll ask around kalidarkone.


You've got a fortnight to bloody well learn how to then.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 15, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> White Lion (In HB) or Robin Hood (Bit further out).


The white lion is really bloody expensive, £95.00 a night.  Not sure about the Robin Hood.

eta. just checked the Robin Hood and it's £89 the robbing bastards.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 15, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You've got a fortnight to bloody well learn how to then.


Not only do I not intend learning to cook, I shall be working on the Sunday so someone should bring me a roast dinner


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> The white lion is really bloody expensive, £95.00 a night.  Not sure about the Robin Hood.


Is it? They were the only places I knew. You know me I've got B&B on tap int Bridge


----------



## Shirl (Nov 15, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Is it? They were the only places I knew. You know me I've got B&B on tap int Bridge


I'm sure there must be somewhere cheaper but I'll have to search them out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Not only do I not intend learning to cook, I shall be working on the Sunday so someone should bring me a roast dinner


You'd starve to death if you lived with me with that attitude.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> The white lion is really bloody expensive, £95.00 a night.  Not sure about the Robin Hood.
> 
> eta. just checked the Robin Hood and it's £89 the robbing bastards.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2016)

kalidarkone Have a look at The Bridge in Ripponden. It's a long walk (or short taxi) from Sowerby Bridge station but it's only one stop down (two if the train stops at Mytholmroyd) and you get the dubious pleasure of chaperoning me


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2016)

There are probably places in Sowerby Bridge too. I'd put you up but my other half wouldn't be too chuffed about it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 16, 2016)

I would absolutely love to come to this, but the reality is that I just can't afford it atm. I have the work do and a close friends wedding to be able to manage (financially) before the December pay day, so I'm going bow out. However would be really up for a meet at Hebden in spring. It's about time I met Shirl and in spring I can sleep in my van
Sorry was not trying to wind you guys up- I was proper fantasising about the meet. But I have just looked at my bank statement......


----------



## Tort (Nov 16, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Don't come here sounding like a bloody southern wus. Sort it out  Tell them to come or  they'll be relegated to somewhere awful like the sodding Brixton Forum. Don't forget to invite editor han Tort strange-fish moose lazythursday mango5 and all those southern folk who wish they were northern



Sorry, only just spotted this. Fairly unlikely I'm afraid but I'll be up there for Christmas.


----------



## timeforanother (Nov 18, 2016)

Let us know the itinery before we get train tickets, and if staying the night id needed because ther trains stop.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 20, 2016)

Current weather forecast for 3 December in the Valley of Doom is cloudy with a high of 6°C, and a low of -2°C.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 20, 2016)

So when should we arrive Shirl? 

If you're finishing selling your bespoke hairy ring pieces on the market at four, we'd have to time it right so we're not too pissed when you arrive.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2016)

I had a practice run yesterday with 5t3IIa and Glitter.  

I think it would make sense to meet at the Shoulder of Mutton in the square. It's up to you lot what time you want to arrive, I'll be drinking mulled wine in my studio from about 1pm anyway. I'm not doing the Craft fair thing now but I will need to be in the studio until 4pm if I want to sell stuff although wolfie may do the last hour for me. The studio is only 5 minutes from the pub anyway. 

Judging from yesterday's run, it will be messy by 6pm


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2016)

If you're going to be shitfaced, I'll have to be the responsible adult.  

I'm expecting to be rescuing drunken people from floodwaters at some point, given the weather...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 21, 2016)

I was alright. I was running off at the mouth when I was talking to Machine Cat in the Old Gate (the second time) but I wasn't the messy drunk I usually am.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 22, 2016)

Ive got to sodding, arsing work!


----------



## mango5 (Nov 22, 2016)

I might be able to drag golightly to this after all if I pretend it's a special birthday weekend away.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2016)

I will miss you lot x


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 22, 2016)

It's my other half's birthday weekend which I can't really ignore but I will be in Hebden on the 3rd so there is a possibility I might be able to sneak off for an hour or so. Also the Shoulder is not one of my regular haunts so it's unlikely anyone I know will observe me meeting people off that internet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2016)

Should we meet at the pub at 2?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh, why not? And I can get home at 2300 like last time


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, why not? And I can get home at 2300 like last time


I might get there early and go for a walk on the moors.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2016)

Shirl - recommend a moorland walk please. Not Shit Farm, as I've been there and it's, well, shit.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 26, 2016)

How about getting off the train in Todmorden and walking to Hebden via Stoodly Pike ?


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 26, 2016)

Shirl said:


> How about getting off the train in Todmorden and walking to Hebden via Stoodly Pike ?


Possibly better to get off at Walsden if you are doing that walk - not much difference in distance and you are much quicker onto the moors, plus you can have a pause on the beach at Gaddings. But you miss out on Tod, which these days is much more interesting than poor gentrified-to-death Hebden. Except for Shirl's studio etc obviously.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks both. I'll see what the weather is like next weekend. Wouldn't want to caught out on the moors in one of Yorkshire's famous biblical deluges.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thanks both. I'll see what the weather is like next weekend. Wouldn't want to caught out on the moors in one of Yorkshire's famous biblical deluges.


Bring a hat!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2016)

I think I'm almost definitely coming to this.
Need a break from the grind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Bring a hat!


I think it would be allowed as it's not Ilkley Moor.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I'm almost definitely coming to this.
> Need a break from the grind.


Hope you can make it - be good to meet you.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 29, 2016)

So who exactly is coming then?
I'll be there.
Barleybabes
Glitter
5t3IIa
machinecat
Orang Utan
lazythursday?
mango5 and golightly?
tangerinedream?
timeforanother?
Fez909?
neonwilderness?
cyberfairy
All those I've missed?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 29, 2016)

[famouslastwords]I'm not sure I'm drinking much[/famouslastwords]


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm not going to make it, I'll be stuck trying to get breakfast at Orang Utan's caff 

(I'm already committed to something else this weekend )


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 30, 2016)

100% in (or 350% in x factor terms)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2016)

If Orang Utan comes to Hebden, no-one let him go anywhere near a cafe!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 1, 2016)

pissing, sodding, wanking work *wanders towards the caff chuntering*


----------



## Glitter (Dec 2, 2016)

Dovydaitis said:


> pissing, sodding, wanking work *wanders towards the caff chuntering*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 2, 2016)

Postcode for the Shoulder of Mutton is HX7 8EX in case anyone coming isn't familiar with Hebden.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2016)

Dovydaitis said:


> pissing, sodding, wanking work *wanders towards the caff chuntering*


Hand in your notice, fuck 'em and come to Hebden.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2016)

lazythursday I hope you'll come along even if only for a quickie. I would be nice to meet you


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

What time is this? I'm so fucked..Gonna struggle if it's an really one


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> What time is this? I'm so fucked..Gonna struggle if it's an really one



I think we're going about 3-4 ish? Bags of time to recover.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

What is the generally agreed start time then?   

I'm still sat at home in my pyjamas - should get ready soon I suppose...


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll be at the shoulder of mutton about 3pm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Up and recovered yet Fez909?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Setting off now.  I'll send you my number by PM Shirl in case you don't have it.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Up and recovered yet Fez909?


Just got up 

3pm is perfect.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

No tubes running so I'm winging it and  aiming for 1500-ish


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

On t'train to Yorkshire now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

Got me murderin' mittens out again. Is there still snow on the high up bits, Shirl?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Got me murderin' mittens out again. Is there still snow on the high up bits, Shirl?


Murdering mittens? Planning to dispose of some bodies on t'moors?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

You're on the train farmerbarleymow ? 

I suppose I better put some clothes on


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

I might be a bit late. Maybe half past. I'll be there though.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> You're on the train farmerbarleymow ?
> 
> I suppose I better put some clothes on



You should. It's fuckin' freezing!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You should. It's fuckin' freezing!


it feels ok here...i've go the window open and i'm sat in my dressing gown!

might be hangover keeping me warm


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> it feels ok here...i've go the window open and i'm sat in my dressing gown!
> 
> might be hangover keeping me warm



I'm in the park in Halifax and I'm soooo cold.


----------



## timeforanother (Dec 3, 2016)

Fraid I don't think I'll make it this time chaps.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Fraid I don't think I'll make it this time chaps.





Glitter said:


> I'm in the park in Halifax and I'm soooo cold.


halifax is always cold


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> You're on the train farmerbarleymow ?
> 
> I suppose I better put some clothes on


Stupidly I managed to get on the wrong train.  

The one I boarded was heading for Wigan, and must have been delayed and running from the same platform as the Hebden one. Got off at Kearsley and now heading back to Manchester Victoria - where I'll try again.  

On the upside, I've never been to Kearsley before.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Stupidly I managed to get on the wrong train.
> 
> The one I boarded was heading for Wigan, and must have been delayed and running from the same platform as the Hebden one. Got off at Kearsley and now heading back to Manchester Victoria - where I'll try again.
> 
> On the upside, I've never been to Kearsley before.


Good start to the day


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Now on the right train to Yorkshire.  

I hope...


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Stupidly I managed to get on the wrong train.
> 
> The one I boarded was heading for Wigan, and must have been delayed and running from the same platform as the Hebden one. Got off at Kearsley and now heading back to Manchester Victoria - where I'll try again.
> 
> On the upside, I've never been to Kearsley before.



You've been missing out.....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You've been missing out.....


Sadly, Kearsley looked a bit of a dump. It's part of Salford isn't it?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sadly, Kearsley looked a bit of a dump. It's part of Salford isn't it?



Yep. Some parts of Salford are lovely. Kearsley ain't one of 'em


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Yep. Some parts of Salford are lovely. Kearsley ain't one of 'em


It didn't look much like Worsley to be honest...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Finally in bloody Hebden.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Murdering mittens? Planning to dispose of some bodies on t'moors?


Never you mind 

Am dressed but not left yet


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

Managed to miss two trains 

Due in around twenty to four now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm at a bus stop ont 'Fax Road


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm at a bus stop ont 'Fax Road


You've gone full northern


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> You've gone full northern


I can write it but I can't say it. Like French at schoool


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

Just arriving at pub now. I'' wearing a dress with robins on and a bobble hat


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

First on parade as usual.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> First on parade as usual.


You'd be fashionably late if you'd gone 5 miles out of your way to collect me


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> You'd be fashionably late if you'd gone 5 miles out of your way to collect me



Oh fuck, I didn't think of that  

Mind you, we'd never have all got in Al's car. 

Sorry babes


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2016)

Fucking hell, it's cold in deliverance country


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Oh fuck, I didn't think of that
> 
> Mind you, we'd never have all got in Al's car.
> 
> Sorry babes


No worries  

Onto other matters; please don't let me get as smashed as last time? I'm on my own and there's no idiotproof colour-coded system of underground conveyances to deliver me home here   >.<


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Fucking hell, it's cold in deliverance country


It's fucking ridiculous isn't it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

In other news just got two packets of Munchies instead of one out of Fax station vending machine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2016)

Pickman's model - Shirl says she's really glad that you have slender fingers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2016)

Sorry, couldn't get away today


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, couldn't get away today


Maybe next time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2016)

.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 3, 2016)

Wot a motley crew!!! 

Have a lovely time.


----------



## timeforanother (Dec 3, 2016)

Aww. Wish I could have made it. Hopefully we have another in the new near, and it can be further from home.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness. I'm very 'over tired' today. I hope you got home OK Fez909. Wolfie was worried that I might pee in the car so dragged me home sharpish. I managed  to hold on til I got home.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Oh my goodness. I'm very 'over tired' today. I hope you got home OK Fez909. Wolfie was worried that I might pee in the car so dragged me home sharpish. I managed  to hold on til I got home.


Over tired as well here 

Don't remember much but I woke up in my own bed, so that's good. Vaguely remember being in a car with wolfie 

Really good night, again. Thanks northerns


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been in fine fettle today. 

Maybe the several miles of walking insulated me from the effects of booze...

Missed my planned train as I instantly forgot the directions to the station when I left the pub. Walked up and down a bit with no luck, dodged into an alleyway to have a piss - and got a cab to drive me the no doubt 100 yards to the obviously well hidden Hebden station.  

Got home at midnight after dodging the drunken hordes in Manchester city centre, but not before thinking it a good idea to pop into the 24 hour Spar and buy lots of multi-packs of crisps.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 4, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been in fine fettle today.
> 
> Maybe the several miles of walking insulated me from the effects of booze...
> 
> ...



You should have come with me and 5t3IIa if you ended up getting a cab anyway  

We ended up stuck at Mytholmroyd station for aaaages after some oddball fight on the train between a couple of meatheads involving some Polish (I think) guy. One of the meatheads kept running up to the train shouting 'Benji I love you' to the Polish guy whilst his mate twatted him. It was all very strange.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2016)

I saw another fight/shouting match in Fax  Me and another guy at the bus stop agreed that while we might be also very very drunk at least we were quiet


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You should have come with me and 5t3IIa if you ended up getting a cab anyway
> 
> We ended up stuck at Mytholmroyd station for aaaages after some oddball fight on the train between a couple of meatheads involving some Polish (I think) guy. One of the meatheads kept running up to the train shouting 'Benji I love you' to the Polish guy whilst his mate twatted him. It was all very strange.



Sounds like an average night out in Yorkshire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2016)

No fighting in Manc last night - all very peaceful and civilised.  Obviously full of wrong 'uns over the Pennines.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2016)

I can recall the Shoulder of Mutton then the Nelson's wine bar followed by the Trades. What happened next? Me and Fez909 ended up in Marshall's bar but I can't seem to remember you others leaving


----------



## Glitter (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I can recall the Shoulder of Mutton then the Nelson's wine bar followed by the Trades. What happened next? Me and Fez909 ended up in Marshall's bar but I can't seem to remember you others leaving



5t3IIa and I left at 9 and barleybabes was preparing to leave at the same time.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> 5t3IIa and I left at 9 and barleybabes was preparing to leave at the same time.


9pm 
I was going to post that you were lightweights then I realised that 9pm was *six hours* after we started drinking


----------



## Glitter (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> 9pm
> I was going to post that you were lightweights then I realised that 9pm was *six hours* after we started drinking



I also stopped at Tesco for booze on the way home if that helps....


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I also stopped at Tesco for booze on the way home if that helps....


Hardcore


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a missed call from my taxi at 12:40, so that means I must have left Hebden around 11:30-12:00? Surely not!

Unless I fell asleep on the train or something


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I have a missed call from my taxi at 12:40, so that means I must have left Hebden around 11:30-12:00? Surely not!
> 
> Unless I fell asleep on the train or something


You got the 11.30 train from Hebden or at least I think you did. We dropped you at the station just after 11pm and would have waited for the train with you if the station hadn't been locked up and I was more than desperate for a pee. I've no idea why I couldn't just go behind a bush 
We must have spent 2 hours in Marshall's bar and in that time we'd been drinking littles bottles of wine


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You got the 11.30 train from Hebden or at least I think you did. We dropped you at the station just after 11pm and would have waited for the train with you if the station hadn't been locked up and I was more than desperate for a pee. I've no idea why I couldn't just go behind a bush
> We must have spent 2 hours in Marshall's bar and in that time we'd been drinking littles bottles of wine


Two hours of wine?! No wonder I feel like shit 

The last thing I remember is asking the barman if we could vape inside.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2016)

Could you?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Could you?


Yep


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I have a missed call from my taxi at 12:40, so that means I must have left Hebden around 11:30-12:00? Surely not!
> 
> Unless I fell asleep on the train or something


I fell asleep on my train too. Thankfully I woke up just as it was pulling into Victoria.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Two hours of wine?! No wonder I feel like shit


Probably why I felt ok yesterday - I just stuck to beer I think.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2016)

Any bloody knees?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 7, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Any bloody knees?


None as far as I know....


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds like a standard northern night out! Still pissed off with work  





So, when/where is the next one?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Any bloody knees?


Surprisingly no knees were bloodied. There was a mild heart attack when it was pointed out that I had booked to do a week's volunteering in shropshire over the date of your wedding 
Normal breathing was resumed on Monday morning when I was able to change my dates 
I knew you'd be fed up if you had to change the date of the wedding


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2016)

Dovydaitis said:


> Sounds like a standard northern night out! Still pissed off with work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't be long chuck


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2016)

Reprehensible behaviour from you all.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Surprisingly no knees were bloodied. There was a mild heart attack when it was pointed out that I had booked to do a week's volunteering in shropshire over the date of your wedding
> Normal breathing was resumed on Monday morning when I was able to change my dates
> I knew you'd be fed up if you had to change the date of the wedding


I'd of moved the wedding. Whoar Lass would on been a bit mythed but then she get's you lot too  

Anyway she's moved in today. You know how much that means to me more than most 

We'll be seeing you about wedding rings soon. x


----------



## Shirl (Dec 8, 2016)

Best behaviour now lad, now she's moved in 

I'm well pleased for you x


eta, you won't still make her use the bath in the back garden will you?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Best behaviour now lad, now she's moved in


He's incapable of that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 10, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Won't be long chuck



Quite a while ago we talked about organising a walk up in the hills around the Ribblehead Viaduct - maybe we should do that in the early months of next year.  We could all sing like the hikers did in the Fast Show.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Quite a while ago we talked about organising a walk up in the hills around the Ribblehead Viaduct - maybe we should do that in the early months of next year.  We could all sing like the hikers did in the Fast Show.


Great idea Barleybabes. Get on with organising it


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 14, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Best behaviour now lad, now she's moved in
> 
> I'm well pleased for you x
> 
> ...


I'm currently improving the kitchen for her. The bathroom can wait


----------

